# Springer Spaniel Pic's



## Springer (Dec 17, 2008)

Let's see some of your Springer Spaniel Pic's!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my Springer, Trout. We came to get him through a very generous member of the old DWR forum. He's much more family dog than bird dog, but he did get me on some pheasants last fall in Montana.
With trout are my Dad and my boys on the best hunting trip ever.
[attachment=0:26vkakwp]Grandpa and the boys.JPG[/attachment:26vkakwp]


----------



## madi06 (Jan 26, 2008)

Madeline


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My 6 year old Springer "Cutter" I had to put this dog down last summer due to a large tumor in his stomach. Best **** pheasant dog I have ever hunted behind. I sure miss this boy.


----------

